
The Complicated Case of magicJack - sanj
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2340417,00.asp?kc=PCRSS03079TX1K0000585
======
aristus
"...which consists of real-time instant messaging with service reps in the
Philippines"

Whoa. Chat-based outsourced tech support is premature optimization. That's not
support that's a bad joke. You have to have to spend the money on either a)
making the product have fewer problems or b) a few dozen trained live humans
on a phone bank. Even if it means charging $45 for the device.

I mean, come on -- it's a VOIP company that allows cheap calls, but they are
too cheap to take support calls?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Also here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=468209>

